# Can Anybody ID this plant for me?



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Im pretty sure its some sort of a lily pad?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Can you get a non blurry photo? 
Looks kinda like a plantlet of an Echinodorus sp. to me.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks to be Echinodorus barthii (Red melon sword).


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Guys, but im possitive at one point in time, this plant sent a shoot up to the top if the tank, and when it did, it flew up there! Im sure its some sort of lilly pad! Ill get a better picture for you this afternoon!
Thanks again!


----------



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

It's a red melon sword, I have had them spike before, kinda cool...


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

That is not a lilly


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok then! Thanks a bunch guys!!!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It could also be Echinodorus osiris.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

sure it is not a lily. An Echinodorus for sure, but I am not so sure what kind but does looks like red melon.


----------

